# Ranks and Names of Magic users and Non-magic users



## ArenRax

In a world of mine there is a clear line between wizards and mages and the problem is I need names for the more elite/powerful mages and wizards.
also anything for sorcerer would be nice as in my world they are a mix of wizard magic and mage magic(magic styles???)

Also any names for enchanters,rune users,blacksmiths,merchants,charm makers, and alchemists would be nice.
I have a hard time making names and ranks for them beside the usual.

[ack. could a moderator please change the name to (Ranks and names of magic users and non-magic users), please and thank you]


----------



## Shreddies

'Magician' could be a term/insult for anyone who could use magic but did not have a 'proper' education.
'Hedge Wizard' is another good term for the fringe of wizardry. Sort of like the self-taught hobos that bum around in the wilderness.

'Arch Wizard', 'Grand Wizard', 'Grand Poobah', etc. seem to be the standard for top tier wizards.
A simple term like 'Councilor' would also be good if you had a governing council or something to that effect.

'Artificers' is a good blanket term for anyone who makes magical doodads and trinkets.

And depending on the method of enchanting (or charm making) you could name them something like 'Red Letter Enchanters' because only the top tier enchanters are allowed to use the rare and expensive red ink. Which is used as a status symbol for the masters of their trade.

In a similar vein, rank and status could be shown by wearing a certain item, like a stole (or belt) of a certain color.


----------



## valiant12

You can use witch for the dregs of wizard society, the guys who know one or two spells from their grandma. Apprentice wizards for the people with at least one year of proper wizardly education. Junior wizards are above and are finished their proper wizardly education. Wizards are junior wizards who have been promoted for years of experience in the art and can be considered elite especially when compared with run of the mill witches. You can add one or more tyers above wizard for the elite of the elite.


----------



## DeathtoTrite

Wizard, mage, magi, magician, conjurer, sorcerer, witch, warlock, apply arch/ master/ apprentice as needed. Just what I can think of.


----------



## ArenRax

anyone else have any ideas? So far these 3 posts were helpful.


----------



## TWErvin2

In my *First Civilization's Legacy Series*, for many types of spellcasters, they have the following ranks:

Spellcaster Ranks

Neophyte (Untrained)
Apprentice
Journeyman
Lesser
Greater
Master
Grand
Supreme
Imperial


So there are characters in my novels named: Lesser Enchanter Jonas, Grand Wizard Seelain, Imperial Seer Lochelle.

Seers are different from Enchanters or Wizards, but the title is a rank of accomplishment/skill in the magical discipline.


----------



## Addison

Maybe, just like a royal hierarchy, magic users can be more or less important based on their work place. A wizard who works for a lady would be below a wizard who works for a duchess, even if the lady's wizard knows more spells, can do spells better and such. 

Maybe wizards of certain specialties are held in higher respect than other specialties. 

Heck, maybe those who know a wizard or have on in their employ call those without magic powers something different than wizards themselves do. 

Hope this helps. Happy Writing.


----------



## Chwedleuwre

How about ideas for ranks of mystically gifted women?


----------

